# Site General > Site Info > Sticky Forum >  Congrats to April's Contest WINNERS!!

## JLC

A Special Congrats to each of our contest winners!! 

*panthercz* pulled off a close win in our largest BPOM poll ever!! What a beautiful picture!  Congrats on winning the contest as well as a copy of The Complete Ball Python by Kevin McCurley from Kara at NERD! 


And Super Congrats to *karbogast* for hitting the jackpot and winning TWO of our contests with special prizes!  He gets to choose which prize he wants to take and the runner up of the other contest will receive the other prize.  First, he may choose a copy of The More Complete Condro from Kara for pulling off a complete sweep of April's HOTM with this stunning photo:


And then pulled off another easy win in April's POTM (Boa Theme!) and may choose a valuable gift certificate for merchandise from JimiSnakes with this beautiful Brazilian Rainbow Boa!  


Our special thanks to Kara and Jimi for their extremely generous donations to our community!!!  :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap: 

Get ready for *May's POTM theme....Ball Python Morphs!*  All normal ball pythons (or normal-appearing hets) should be entered into the tradiational BPOM contest, while all the morphs should be entered into the POTM for May.  All other *Contest Rules* will still apply.

----------


## Kristy

Congrats on the Wins!!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## OhBalls

Congrats winners!  :Good Job: 
Everyone did a great job with their photos!

----------


## Jolynn_2003

Beautiful pictures! Congrats!

----------


## reptile3

Congrats :Fest2:   Awesome pictures!!

----------


## starmom

Congrats to the winners and congrats to NERD and Jimisnakes.com for supplying such awesome incentives for member involvement. Way to go!!!! 
We have an awesome community  :Rock on:

----------

